# Looking for "Out of Stock" Structures



## Old97 (Jan 1, 2011)

"Out of Stock." Looking for Faller N 272-232298 Villa Kit and Faller N 272-232282 Rothenburg Inn and Heljan 322-682 Farmer's Supply House. Does anyone know where they are available now? Thank you.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old97 said:


> "Out of Stock." Looking for Faller N 272-232298 Villa Kit and Faller N 272-232282 Rothenburg Inn and Heljan 322-682 Farmer's Supply House. Does anyone know where they are available now? Thank you.



This one? They have another "villa" too.









I did not see the others but they do have a bunch,
check this site.

http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/erh_list.asp?mn=8&ca=21&sc=HO&offset=75

Edit,
Nope I just noticed the stock number.hwell:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This site says they should be able to order any out of stock Faller kits?

check them out,

http://www.modellbahnott.com/faller/fho1.html


----------

